# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Новые пусковые инверторы Neoline Jump Starter

## Labs

Компания Neoline, разработчик и производитель широкого спектра инновационной автомобильной электроники, объявляет о выпуске двух моделей пусковых инверторов - Jump Starter 850A и Jump Starter 500A. Мощные и надежные, они гарантируют автовладельцам запуск двигателя даже в самые суровые морозы. 

Новинки Neoline оснащены аккумуляторами, состоящими из 4-х ячеек, благодаря этому они могут обеспечить выходное напряжение до 16,8 В при запуске двигателя. Они выгодно отличаются от большинства представленных на рынке пусковых инверторов с 3-х ячеечными аккумуляторами, способными обеспечивать только 12-вольтовый ток, не гарантирующий запуск двигателя в сложных условиях. 
Еще одно преимущество моделей – высокая емкость встроенных батарей. Аккумулятор Neoline Jump Starter 500A емкостью 10 400 мАч обеспечит до 20 запусков двигателя. Возможности Jump Starter 850А еще шире. Этот инвертор с батареей емкостью 20 000 мАч способен запустить двигатель до 30 раз. 

Весьма широк и спектр применения новинок. Jump Starter 500А может быть использован как для запуска бензиновых двигателей объемом до 6,5 литров, так и дизельных – до 3,5 литров. Jump Starter 850А позволяет запускать двигатели объемом до 10 (бензин) или 9 литров (дизель).

Известно, что «прикуривание» автомобиля следует выполнять с особенной внимательностью – ошибки при подключении внешних источников чреваты серьезными последствиями, вплоть до возгорания в моторном отсеке. Силовые кабели Smart Clamps, которыми оснащены новые джамп-стартеры Neoline, получили надежную конструкцию на базе MOSFET-транзисторов. Она обеспечивает сразу несколько уровней защиты: по току и температуре, от глубокого разряда и обратного тока, от обратного заряда, потери контакта и короткого замыкания. 

Приятным дополнением станет наличие у моделей USB-разъемов, которые делают Jump Starter 850A и Jump Starter 500A универсальными зарядными устройствами, и яркого светодиодного фонарика. А премиальный защитный кейс, входящий в комплект поставки, сохранит безупречный внешний вид устройств.

Новые инверторы уже поступили в продажу, рекомендуемая розничная цена Neoline Jump Starter 500A – 239.99 BYN, а Neoline Jump Starter 850A – 329.99 BYN.

----------

